# GNUstep Kickstarter Campaign Launched



## overmind (Aug 13, 2013)

http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/08/13/080219/gnustep-kickstarter-campaign-launched

"A maintainer of GNUstep has launched a Kickstarter campaign to get the resources needed to make GNUstep more complete and bring the implementation to API compatibility with Mac OS X 10.6's Cocoa."

This news would make many developers happy.


----------



## throAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll actually be putting some money towards this.  IMHO, KDE and GNOME are just distractions from where the Unix desktop actually needs to go.  And that is GNUstep.

Not because I want to run Mac applications on FreeBSD or Linux (though that would be nice).  Simply because building GUI applications with an interface builder and Objective-C is just so much more efficient than attempting to do it with other toolkits.

Also, there's a huge army of new iOS and Mac developers out there.  If they can use the same development tools and concepts to write for Unix, and GUI development can be segregated from code so that a UI designer (not a coder) can fix application user interfaces without writing any code I think we'll see a much nicer environment on free Unix platforms.


----------

